# SE-R Badges



## specVdriver (Sep 10, 2004)

i came home from work last nite driving my old 92 XE (stick) and i park behind my 03 black spec V and i notice that my SE-R badge was stolen..

i was wondering does anyone have any replacements to sell or where i can get them cheap..i asked the dealership and they said it costs $25 which seems a little too pricey for a piece of metal..


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Dealership is where most people get them. You can try E-bay too.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if it was the front doughnut badge, you should leave it or replace it with the SE-R emblem.


----------



## majik (Apr 10, 2004)

the SE R emblem in the front there sure looks a lot better than the Nissan doughnut on my '04


----------



## Spec'd Out (Nov 21, 2003)

majik said:


> the SE R emblem in the front there sure looks a lot better than the Nissan doughnut on my '04


Yeah no kidding. Right now i am in the process of painting the entire front grill and that graphite colored emblem mount my body color which is black. I am trying to keep the front end clean and uniform. All I have left to do is find a way to remove the big burger badge up front and not have the inset where it sat. I'll post pics of the body colored grill when I am finshed and if I can ever remove the burger I'll post pics of that too.


----------



## Spec'd Out (Nov 21, 2003)

specVdriver said:


> i came home from work last nite driving my old 92 XE (stick) and i park behind my 03 black spec V and i notice that my SE-R badge was stolen..
> 
> i was wondering does anyone have any replacements to sell or where i can get them cheap..i asked the dealership and they said it costs $25 which seems a little too pricey for a piece of metal..



I found this for you its a dealer that sells parts online


----------



## BleedGarnetB15 (Jun 9, 2004)

OR you can go to your local nissan dealership and remove a SER emblem off and spec V like everyone else i know that had theres stolen!!!


----------

